# Jerry Cans



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with the Jerry Cans from Harbor Freight ? I want some gas cans I can carry safely in the back of my pickup.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Jerry Cans from Harbor Freight ? I want some gas cans I can carry safely in the back of my pickup.


I know there have been some issues with the cheap Chinese cans leaking, not sure about HF's specifically. I am also pretty sure they won't take them back once you put gas in them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Everything from Harbor Freight is sub-par at best, and absolute trash at worst. If you buy from them with this understanding, you will at least know what you're getting.
I buy from them ALL THE TIME, and keep my expectations tempered. I was quite pleased with the air brush kit I bought there, but it is not "commercial grade" by any means. It got the job done.

If you want real, NATO Jerry Cans, you will not find them at HF. You will find folded seams and leaky caps. They will hold liquid, but it will be unknown for how long and whether the seal will allow it to evaporate out.

If you want the real deal, and are willing to pay for it, I recommend https://wavianusa.com.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Those are the ones I have. Excellent!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anything Harbor Freight sells is cheap and substandard. That does not mean some of it does not work for a given task. I would not store fuel of any kind in one of their cans long


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

Agreed, too risky.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Agree with @Kauboy

https://wavianusa.com/ Cans are great quality and after I bought my first 2 cans from Wavian, I swore I would never buy an plastic piece of crap fuel can ever again.

Cannot speak about Harbor Freight but I wouldn't risk them with fuel. I'd buy a Harbor Freight pair of needle nose pliers for a 1.99 but not a fuel can...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

HF sells junk! COLEMAN’S MILITARY sell genuine Germany army fuel cans. I paid about $40 a piece for mine. Excellent quality and value. I’ve had mine for 2 years now without leaks or problems.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Invest in quality Jerry cans. I bought one from Harbor Freight and it started leaking from the weld seams after about a year. I have 4 cans that I get from Army surplus and in 4 years have had no issues. Don't go on the cheap with gas cans.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for the input. Y'all convinced me to NOT buy the HF Cans. Next Question, Nato Spout or some other type ? ( I hate those CARB compliant crap )


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

I use the nato spout and it works great.

By the way, this is where I got mine and they cost less.

https://www.roverparts.com/Parts/GJ...jdh4kFSt1js2pEf7CIMFAEGTP4xWQlyEaAsuIEALw_wcB

Same brand, lower price.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> Thanks for the input. Y'all convinced me to NOT buy the HF Cans. Next Question, Nato Spout or some other type ? ( I hate those CARB compliant crap )


I don't use a spout on anything. I bought a squeeze type fuel priming bulb intended for outboard motors. I hooked up some fuel lines and I siphon everything now. Yes it is a little slower, but I don't spill anything and I don't have to deal with those idiot spouts they require now. One small problem though....... siphoning gas into your vehicle could present a real challenge. I raise my jerry can up on a step ladder to get the necessary height to siphon gas into my SUV. Before, when I had a car, I just threw a rug on the trunk lid and put the gas can there.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Got a link in an email today for Wavian NATO Jerry Cans for $60.
https://www.theprepperjournal.com/product/wavian-nato-jerry-can-multiple-colors/

That's currently $20 less than from Wavian directly. Not sure how they're doing it, but there it is.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I don't use a spout on anything. I bought a squeeze type fuel priming bulb intended for outboard motors. I hooked up some fuel lines and I siphon everything now. Yes it is a little slower, but I don't spill anything and I don't have to deal with those idiot spouts they require now. One small problem though....... siphoning gas into your vehicle could present a real challenge. I raise my jerry can up on a step ladder to get the necessary height to siphon gas into my SUV. Before, when I had a car, I just threw a rug on the trunk lid and put the gas can there.


when the 5 gallons gets heavy elevating it on a ladder >>> there's a Terra brand 2AA battery opted transfer pump for under $20 ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> when the 5 gallons gets heavy elevating it on a ladder >>> there's a Terra brand 2AA battery opted transfer pump for under $20 ....


Thanks for the info. I just purchased one. I got the 4 AA battery model. Looks like a real handy piece of equipment when teamed up with rechargable batteries. No more hoising up gas cans.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Thanks for the info. I just purchased one. I got the 4 AA battery model. Looks like a real handy piece of equipment when teamed up with rechargable batteries. No more hoising up gas cans.


I didn't see a 4AA model >>> it would help doing 3-4 gas cans at one time - I'm looking to the future when I can't heft 40+ lbs anymore without some jeopardy .....


----------

